# 090090001214 (von schnuffi)



## schnuffi (10 Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,
bin erst neu hier und wenig erfahrung. habe auf meiner Telekom Rechnung eine 090090001214 Nr. in Rechnung gestellt bekommen. Kann mir jemand helfen. Danke


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

*090090001214*

@ schnuffi,

unter 
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html
findet sich die Suchmaschine des Reg TP die Dir einen Schritt weiterhilft.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Dino (10 Juni 2004)

@schnuffi

Ich habe Dein Posting mal von dem Thread, an den Du es angefügt hattest, abgetrennt, da es sich nach kurzer Betrachtung offensichtlich um 2 vollkommen verschiedene Probleme handelt. Nun also hier weiter!

Leider geizt Du etwas mit näheren Angaben und Einzelheiten. Grundsätzlich aber scheint Dein Dialer aus dem Hause Intexus zu stammen, denn die Datenbank der RegTP wirft unter der von Dir angegebenen Nummer eine ganze Reihe (registrierter) Intexus-Dialer aus. Ich gehe deshalb einmal davon aus, dass Du irgendwann in jüngerer Vergangenheit einige OKs eingegeben hast, ohne genau zu hinterfragen, was Du mit dem OK tatsächlich bestätigst.
Mehr lässt sich da im Augenblick ohne detailliertere Infos Deinerseits nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Habe auch 3 x die Nummer aud meiner Rechnung, und weis nicht woher. Werde mich bei der Regulierungsbehoerde beschweren. Die entsprechenden Nummern habe ich sperren lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

dirk.noelle schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch 3 x die Nummer aud meiner Rechnung, und weis nicht woher. Werde mich bei der Regulierungsbehoerde beschweren. Die entsprechenden Nummern habe ich sperren lassen.



... oder einfach mal bei der Familie nachfragen, wer online war!!!  Ist meistens die Lösung der Frage.   

Gruss


----------



## sascha (17 Juni 2004)

> Ist meistens die Lösung der Frage.



Nicht immer. Sollte aber zumindest immer der erste Schritt sein.


----------



## Qoppa (17 Juni 2004)

Tester schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder einfach mal bei der Familie nachfragen, wer online war!!!  Ist meistens die Lösung der Frage.


na, so ein richtiger Tester wird doch wohl auch die Autodial-möglichkeiten nicht ausschließen wollen  :lol: 
Hmmmmm  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Verweis auf Familienangehörige*

@ Tester,

der Spruch 
	
	



```
... oder einfach mal bei der Familie nachfragen, wer online war!!! Ist meistens die Lösung der Frage.
```

ist eine gerne verwendete Floskel der Dialer-Abzoc*** um unfreiwillige Kunden zahlungswillig zu klopfen. Die Taktik hat wohl sogar in manchen Fällen Erfolg und sorgt sicherlich auch in vielen Fällen für Unfrieden und ungerechtfertigtes Mißtrauen in Familien. 

Dies ist den Dialer-Betrügern allerdings wohl völlig egal. Es zählt - nach meiner Erfahrung - nur die "Kohle", moralische Bedenken, Gewissenbisse sind für solche Kameraden kein Thema. 

Ich denke, auch dies sollte ein Grund mehr sein, um entschieden gegen Dialer-Betrügereien jeder Coleur vorzugehen.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Tester schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm...schon mal probiert ob es funktioniert???   .. oder mal wieder leere Luftblasen... hmmm  :splat:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: Verweis auf Familienangehörige*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tester,
> 
> der Spruch
> 
> ...



lalala.... Bitte BEWEISE!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Beweise*

@ Gast,

Beweise?

Die nachfolgenden Urteile sprechen für sich:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Qoppa (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon mal probiert ob es funktioniert???


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6088
Ja. Es funktioniert. Und zwar auch mit Dialern einer bekannten Firma ...
Deswegen wurde das dort veröffentlichte Script verständlicherweise auch wieder zurückgezogen.

Weitere Anfragen - besonders für Beweisfragen in künftigen Prozessen über sog. "OK-Dialer" - sind an das BSI zu richten ....


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*090090001214*

SNUFFI

Hallo snuffi,

habe heute meine Telefonrechnug erhalten und festgestellt, dass ich von der gleichen Nummer (090090001214) [] wurde.
Da kann ich nur empfehlen sofort einen Brief an die Telekom zu schreiben.
Mit dem Hinweis dass ein Trittanbieter unrechtmäsig den Betrag abgezogen hat.

Un stelle bitte wie ich den Antrag dass diesem Anbieter die Telefonnummer entzogen wird.
Rechtsgrundlage findest du www.reg-tp.de.

GM

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

@ gm

vielleicht zu oft OK eingegeben?   für diese nummer liegen hier keine beschwerden derart vor, dass von betrug ausgegangen wurde. vielmehr haben wohl unwissende user OK eingegeben um z.b. gedichte zu erhalten.

dies ist aber legal und die user wurden auch über den preis informiert.

weiterhin wüßte ich nicht, wo auf der webseite www.regtp.de eine rechtsgrundlage für das entziehen einer telefonnummer zu finden wäre. zumal es sich schließlcih um einen legalen anbieter handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zumal es sich schließlcih um einen legalen anbieter handelt.


...was Du hier sicherlich belegen kannst, wie ich annehme?...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*Gedichte?*

@ Gast,

wirklich eine urige Aussage:


```
vielleicht zu oft OK eingegeben? für diese nummer liegen hier keine beschwerden derart vor, dass von betrug ausgegangen wurde. vielmehr haben wohl unwissende user OK eingegeben um z.b. gedichte zu erhalten.
```

So einen Unsinn glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht?    

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Müllabfuhr (20 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht zu oft OK eingegeben?   für diese nummer liegen hier keine beschwerden derart vor, dass von betrug ausgegangen wurde. vielmehr haben wohl unwissende user OK eingegeben um z.b. *XYZ *zu erhalten.



Es könnten auch diese verdammten Dialerhasser sein .
Welche mal einen Quante-Kasten mit dem Unischlüssel geöffnet haben.
Schnell mal 2 Drähte in die LSA-Schiene drücken und diese
Angebote mit den OK´s abrufen .
Schnell mal den einen Draht ein Pärchen weiter und zum nächsten OK
Oh , so könnte man jederzeit sich genügend verschiedene
Einwahlnummern aussuchen , nur zu dumm das einige DSL haben.
Dieses kann man leider im Keller oder Straßenrand nicht wissen 

Ist ja eigendlich egal , die verbindung bestand ja und die gewählte
Telefonnummer muß zahlen.

Ja , diese Art von Dialerabrechnung ist so sicher , das es wirklich
jeden treffen kann .


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

*Sperrung von Dialer-Nummern*

Hallo,

wie kann man Dialer-Nummern sperren?
Wir haben diese Nummer 2x auf der Rechnung.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2004)

*Re: Sperrung von Dialer-Nummern*



			
				Bambinapiccolina schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie kann man Dialer-Nummern sperren?


Wenn Du Kunde bei der T-Com bist, rufst Du die 08003301000 an und gibst die Sperrung der 0190/0900er Mehrwert-Nummern in Auftrag. Das kostet einmalig 9,90 € und wird mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung abgerechnet. Außerdem erhälst Du ein Schreiben, in dem die Sperrung bestätigt wird. Andere Telefonunternehmen machen das analog.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

[Dann erzähl mir doch mal wie ich in 6 Sekunden mit einem 56k Modem drei mal ok gedrückt haben soll! Witzbold!


----------



## Dino (27 Juli 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erzähl mir doch mal wie ich in 6 Sekunden mit einem 56k Modem drei mal ok gedrückt haben soll!



Moment! Da hast Du etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen. Die Abrechnung/Einwahl setzt erst nach dem 3. OK ein. Erst dann geht es los!

Übrigens: Hast Du Kinder? Soll ja unter der 1214 ein paar nette Seiten geben, die kindertypischen Content anbieten - das dann allerdings nur für Leute über 18. Ob sich Kinder daran wirklich stören, wenn ihnen ein lustiges Ausmalmännchen auf der Startseite entgegenlächelt!


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

Dann müsste der Dialer aber doch noch auf dem Rechner zu finden sein, oder?

Hab hier auch das Problem, dass angeblich zweimal die Nummer angerufen wurde, aber auf dem Rechner is definitiv nix!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2004)

ThyMythOS schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsste der Dialer aber doch noch auf dem Rechner zu finden sein, oder?


Nicht unbedingt. Diese Dialer (im Original) haben eine Deinstallationsroutine. Benutzt man den entsprechenden Button, ist das Ding weg, für normale Nutzer sogar ganz weg.
Manchmal soll es vorgekommen sein, dass User erst mit der Einwahl über den Dialer bemerkten, dass das was sie da nutzten, nicht billig ist. Aus Angst vor den anfallenden Kosten wurde dann, aus Panik erstmal schnell alles gelöscht. Das böse Erwachen kommt dann mit der Telefonrechnung. Zumeist ist davon aber der Telefonanschlussinhaber betroffen und der eigentliche Nutzer kann sich "nicht mehr erinnern".


----------



## dvill (10 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal soll es vorgekommen sein, dass User erst mit der Einwahl über den Dialer bemerkten, dass das was sie da nutzten, nicht billig ist.


Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass das Bewusstsein einer zurückliegenden kostenpflichtigen Einwahl erst mit dem Eintreffen der Telefonrechnung geweckt wird.

Daran zeigt sich, dass nach einem Jahr Regulierungspraxis das wesentliche Ziel verfehlt ist.

Die Minimalbedingungen verlangen eine bewusste Entscheidung des Verbrauchers zum Bezug, zur Aktivierung und zum Start eines Anwählprogramms. Wer erst beim Anwählvorgang begreift, dass das "kostenlose Logintool" kostenpflichtig ist, hat zuvor keine bewusste Entscheidung getroffen.

Ihm ist lediglich durch geschickte "Ablenkungsmassnahmen" von den wahren Umständen ein "OK" zu einem in seinem Verständnis völlig anderen Vorgang entlockt worden.

Neben konkreten Festlegungen zu Schriftgrößen usw. muss das Ziel der Mindestanforderungen erreicht werden: Ein unvorbereiteter Verbraucher muss anhand der präsentierten Informationen die wesentlichen Eigenschaften des Anwählprogramms sowie des angebotenen Vertrages klar begreifen können.

Dialer versuchen oft mit viel Geschick, die formalen Einzelkriterien zu erfüllen (und schaffen selbst das nicht immer), aber durch Anordnung der Elemente sowie durch gezielt angebrachte Blickfänger an "ungefährlichen" Stellen wird der Blick des Verbrauchers hinreichend abgelenkt, dass er die "kritischen" Information besonders leicht übersehen kann.

In der Praxis führt dies zu dem nicht marktgerechten Verhalten von Dialerkäufern. Sie handeln oft nicht preissensitiv, weil sie den Preis - egal in welcher Höhe - nicht mit der sonst üblichen Klarheit erfassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (10 August 2004)

*Vergütungspflicht ohne Bestell-Bewußtsein?*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe ein Problem darin, daß häufig die Begriffe der Mehrwert-Mafia ("kostenpflichtige Einwahl") unkritisch übernommen werden.

Die Verpflichtung zur Leistung einer Vergütung an den Mehrwert-Betrüger entsteht *nicht* schon durch die Einwahl. Höchstens der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber könnte schon  bei reinem Anwählen in sein Netz eine Vergütung verlangen - und auch die nur für die Erbringung der reinen Verbindungsleistung. Denn nur aus dem Blickwinkel des Erbringers der rein technischen Verbindungsleistung darf bei einer Einwahl auf eine damit gewollt und bewußt geäußerte "Bestellung" vertraut werden - aber auch eben nur auf eine Bestellung der reinen Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistung.

Dagegen entsteht eine Verpflichtung zur Leistung der Mehrwert-Betrugs-Vergütung frühestens mit der Erbringung der Mehrbetrugs-Dienstleistung in Erfüllung einer Vereinbarung über die entgeltliche Mehrbetrugs-Dienste-Erbringung. Für das Zustandekommen dieser angeblichen Vereinbarung ( = die bewußte und bewußte Bestellung der über die reine Verbindungsleistung hinausreichenden Mehrbetrugs-Dienste) trägt nach den allgemeinen Vorschriften der Mehrbetrugs-Dienstleister die Beweislast.  



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Daran zeigt sich, dass nach einem Jahr Regulierungspraxis das wesentliche Ziel verfehlt ist.



Das konnte nur deswegen geschehen, weil man dem Wunsch der Dialerbetrüger nachkam, sich durch einfache Anmeldung zur Registrierung von der Beweislast für eine gewollte und (preis-)bewußte Dienstebestellung freikaufen zu können.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer versuchen oft mit viel Geschick, die formalen Einzelkriterien zu erfüllen (und schaffen selbst das nicht immer), aber durch Anordnung der Elemente sowie durch gezielt angebrachte Blickfänger an "ungefährlichen" Stellen wird der Blick des Verbrauchers hinreichend abgelenkt, dass er die "kritischen" Information besonders leicht übersehen kann.



Selbst wenn solche Dialer (gerade noch nicht) an den niedrigen Registrierungs-Hürden scheitern sollten - es liegt doch auf der Hand, daß auf diese Weise nicht die Anforderungen der e-commerce- und Fernabsatzvorschriften nach klarer, verständlicher, rechtzeitiger (und nur in der EU-e-commerce-Richtlinie so formulierter: *unzweideutiger*) Verbraucher-Information erfüllen können.

Die einfachste Lösung wäre es, die Erlöschens-Regelung bei Fernabsatz-Diensten auf keinen Fall auch Dialer-Betrügern zugute kommen zu lassen. Bisher ist es jedoch so, daß auch gegenüber einem gesetzwidrig unklar, mißverständlich und zweideutig informierenden Mehrbetrugs-Anbieter das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig erlischt - selbst wenn die mangelhafte Informationserteilung die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht hätte beginnen lassen ....

gal.


----------



## Teleton (10 August 2004)

Wobei die Beweislast für das Vorliegen der Erlöschensgründe (selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung) doch beim Dialeranbieter liegen müsste.

Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*090090001214*

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner TK-Rechnung Juni mehrere Einwahlen PRS zur Rufnummer 090090001214 Intex** GmbH. Die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen würde ich gerne mal prüfen lassen. Habe hier im Forum gute Hinweise gefunden und befolgt.

Mein kleiner Neffe war unter meiner Aufsicht am PC und hat im Internet nach einem Spiel gesucht. Auf der Seite www.fastga*e.de haben wir eine Menge mehrfach als kostenlos und freeware etc. bezeichnete Spiele entdeckt und angeklickt. Hier öffnete sich ein Fenster zur Eingabe von o.k.. Ganz in der letzten Zeile mit kleinster Schriftart versteckt haben wir beide den Hinweis auf einen kostenpflichtigen Dialer übersehen und das OK eingegeben, da im Fenster die Schaltffläche Abbrechen oder DSL oder Anbieterinfos (link) nicht funktionierten.

Auf der Rechnung haben wir nun Einwahlen gefunden mit 10 min, 30 sec, 50 sec und 1 min Dauer.

Mir ist nicht klar, ob ich für alle Einwahlen bezahlen muss... Soll ich bei Inte**s mal anrufen? Ist das nicht Täuschung, wenn von kostenlosen Spielen downloaden die Rede ist und dann ein teurer Dialer verhökert wird?

Muss 3x ok kurz hintereinander eingegeben werden oder dürfen dazwischen mehrere Stunden (Tage?) Zeit liegen (rechtskonform?)

Ich würde mich über Eure Meinung und Hilfe freuen...


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich bei Inte**s mal anrufen?


Nicht anrufen, schreiben! Sende Intexus dabei eine Kopie Deines Einzelverbindungsnachweises mit. Wie der Dialer funktioniert hat, zeigt Intexus auf www.rechtskonform.de. Hier ist eine "DEMO" (kostenlos) ausführbar. Gucke mal, ob Du dort den Preis auch so schlecht lesen kannst, wie in dem Dialerfenster auf Deinem PC.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie der Dialer funktioniert hat, zeigt [... Unsägliches ausgelassen ...]


Das wird langsam ärgerlich, dieses schlechte Beispiel auch noch als gutes unterjubeln zu wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gabor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip, ich fühle mich bestätigt!!!

Da ich keine Lust habe, meine IE Sicherheitseinstellungen herunterzustellen, finde ich in dem Fenster genauso viele funktionierende Schaltflächen, wie im Dialer-Fenster zur OK-Eingabe. Im ersten OK-Fenster des Dialers ist der Preis im Verhältnis zur übrigen Schrift geradezu winzig, versteckt unter dem unübersichtlichen Hash-Wert, ohne weiteren Kontext, wie z.B. "Ihnen entstehen folgende Kosten, wenn Sie...". Das riecht doch nicht gut..........

@dvill: Ist Dir bekannt, wie die rechtskonforme Regelung mit der 3-fachen OK-Eingabe aussieht? Darf da soviel Zeit zwischen den einzelnen Eingaben liegen, dass man noch von 3-maliger Eingabe sprechen kann???

Die Dialer-exe hat auch einen etwas anderen Namen als bei RegTP angegeben...

gabor


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

@ Dietmar, immerhin präsentiert das Web (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) mehr als ansatzweise die Funktion des Intexus-Produktes. Gabor kann bestimmt selbst entscheiden, in wie fern die DEMO mit "seinem" Dialer übereinstimmt und ob womöglich Abweichungen vorliegen.
So wie ich das von Gabor geschriebene interprätiere, ist er einsichtig, was die Zahlungsverpflichtung angeht - so zu sagen "Lehrgeld"zahlungswillig. Er will nur nicht alles bezahlen, also reklamieren - und da ist Intexus die richtige Stelle.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> ...Darf da soviel Zeit zwischen den einzelnen Eingaben liegen, dass man noch von 3-maliger Eingabe sprechen kann???


Die Zeit zwischen den "OK"-Eingaben ist nicht geregelt. Der Bezug des Dialers (das erste "OK") kann unter Umständen schon Tage oder Wochen zuvor gewesen sein.



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dialer-exe hat auch einen etwas anderen Namen als bei RegTP angegeben...


Das wäre dann ja ein Widerspruchsgrund, es sei denn, Du hast Dich bei der Überprüfung in der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP, unter den vielen Produkten geirrt. Die Suche sollte nicht über die 09009er Nummer sondern hier über den angegebenen Hashwert erfolgen.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2004)

@ Reducal

Ich habe mich konkret auf die Angabe des Links bezogen. Das ist eine kommerzielle Seite und zweitens ist sie tendenziös, nach meiner Meinung nicht hilfreich, wenn sie beanspruchen sollte, dass der dort gezeigte Dialer das sein sollte, was der Name nahe legt.

Ich halte es für unseriös und unerfreulich, Hilfesuchende, die diesem Forum Vertrauen entgegenbringen, dorthin zu verweisen.

Weiter halte ich es für falsch, wenn Betroffen hier zu irgendetwas gedrängt werden sollen.

@ gabor

Die beste Orientierung für Betroffene gibt der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten.

Die Problematik mit der beabsichtigt schlechten Sichtbarkeit des Preises ist bei der RegTP bekannt (siehe die News vom 11.8.04). Die RegTP hat hier heute scheinbar keine Möglichkeit, die Registrierung zurückzunehmen, aber es bleibt zunächst offen, ob die Klarheit der Angaben ausreichend ist für den Abschluss eines gültigen Vertrages.

Mit einer Vielzahl kurzer Einwahlen beschäftigt sich ein Urteil des LG Konstanz. Die Problematik bei Einwahlen durch Minderjährige ist bekannt.

Es ist immer die persönliche Entscheidung eines Betroffenen, wie er seinen Fall einstuft und was er unternehmen möchte. Im Zweifelsfall sollte er immer die Beratung eines Anwalts suchen, gegebenenfalls auch bei der Verbraucherberatungen (so sehe ich das jedenfalls).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dialer-exe hat auch einen etwas anderen Namen als bei RegTP angegeben...


Das wäre dann ja ein Widerspruchsgrund, es sei denn, Du hast Dich bei der Überprüfung in der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP, unter den vielen Produkten geirrt. Die Suche sollte nicht über die 09009er Nummer sondern hier über den angegebenen Hashwert erfolgen.[/quote]

@reducal:

Der bei der RegTP unter dem Hash-Wert ausgegebene Dateiname lautet: intexusdial.exe, der auf meinen PC heruntergeladene Name der Datei lautet: Games-Archiv(fte-10594,de,axydcy10).exe. Diese Datei führt die Einwahlen aus und sorgt für DFÜ-Einträge, Desktop-Verknüpfung, etc.

Darf diese Abweichung denn sein, wenn bei der RegTP unter dem Hash-Wert ein anderer Dateiname aufgeführt wird???

Kann Inte**s mitteilen, welche Leistung für die einzelnen Einwahlen erbracht worden ist? Insbesondere für die Sekunden-Einwahlen?

@dvill:

Im 2. Fenster zur OK-Eingabe ist zu lesen, dass durch die Aktivierung keine Verbindung hergestellt wird, im dritten Fenster ist der Hinweis (?!) auf die 24,95 EUR als schlecht erkennbares Hellgrau aufgeführt, alles andere ist schön bunt (warum wohl???)


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

gabor als Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Inte**s mitteilen, welche Leistung für die einzelnen Einwahlen erbracht worden ist? Insbesondere für die Sekunden-Einwahlen?


*Ja! *Und die können (wenn sie wollen), falls Du an einer außergerichtlichen Eingung interessiert bist, auch dafür sorgen, dass die Forderung unbürokratisch geklärt/erledigt wird.



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Der bei der RegTP unter dem Hash-Wert ausgegebene Dateiname lautet: intexusdial.exe, der auf meinen PC heruntergeladene Name der Datei lautet: Games-Archiv(fte-10594,de,axydcy10).exe. Diese Datei führt die Einwahlen aus und sorgt für DFÜ-Einträge, Desktop-Verknüpfung, etc.
> 
> Darf diese Abweichung denn sein?


http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/hashanzeige.zip Womöglich hast Du einen kleinen Denkfehler. Du musst den Hashwert des Dialers auf Deinem Rechner mit den Eintragungen der Datenbank vergleichen. Abweichungen wären unzulässig.

Das mit der grauen Schrift auf weißem Untergrund hat seine Tücke im Detail, doch dazu habe ich eine leicht abweichende Meinung zu der vom Dietmar.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

*090090001214*

@reducal:

...Kann schon sein. Freitags noch denken zu müssen ist auch viel verlangt ;o)

Also, nochmal: Mit dem Programm Hash-Anzeige der RegTP habe ich den Hashwert der *.exe auf meinem Rechner ermittelt, kopiert und in die Datenbank der RegTP eingegeben. Unter genau diesem Wert erscheint dort aber der Name intexusdial.exe und nicht das lange Dateinamengebilde "Games-Archiv.....exe" (siehe oben) von meinem PC!!!

Die Dialerversion stimmt aber überein.

Was versteht man denn unter dem Adressierungsmerkmal??

Ich habe die TK schriftlich um Aussetzung des Mahnverfahrens bzw. Verlängerung der Zahlungsfrist bis zur Klärung gebeten. Das müsste man im vorliegenden Fall doch verlangen können, oder?

Also reducal, schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe, auch an Dietmar!!!


----------



## dvill (13 August 2004)

@ gabor

Die notwendigen Schriftgrößen in Zustimmungsfenstern haben wir hier bereits besprochen.

In Deinem Fall steht in der Mitte ein dickes festes "Weiter ins Games-Archiv ...". Soweit ich die Mindestanforderungen verstehe, gibt diese Schriftgröße in dem Fall den Maßstab auch für die Pflichtangaben an. Genau das scheint nicht so zu sein.

Der Dialer sollte auf jeden Fall bei der RegTP zur Beschwerde vorgelegt werden. Leider schafft die Behörde selbst nicht das, was bei den Anbietern mit viel Zähigkeit erreicht werden soll: Transparenz der Abläufe.

Soll heißen: Man erfährt nicht oder nur mit viel Mühe, wie der Status ist. Auch bei Fällen, die sehr klar zu sein scheinen, dauert eine Entscheidung Monate. Der Ausgang ist ungewiss, weil man nicht weiß, wann die Behörde den Weg des geringeren Widerstands geht und beide Augen zudrückt. Man muss darauf drängen, dass sie pflichtgemäß handelt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*090090001214 und intexusdialer.exe*

@dvill:

Vielen Dank. Ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und ein (leider) umfangreiches Schriftstück mit Screenshots und genauer Beschreibung des Vorgangs an die RegTP geschickt, inclusive gesicherter Dateien. Kann die TK Mahnverfahren betrieben, solange der Betrag strittig ist???

Kann mir auch bitte jemand etwas zu den Bestimmungen der RegTP bezüglich der Abweichung des erwähnten Dialernamens sagen? Ich habe es noch nicht so ganz verstanden. Oder unterliege ich da wirklich einem Denkfehler, wie reducal vermutet?

Viele Grüße und schönes WE an alle...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214 und intexusdialer.exe*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die TK Mahnverfahren betrieben, solange der Betrag strittig ist???



Du musst Dir das Mahnverfahren als eine subtile Form der Drohung vorstellen. Manchmal wird das Mahnverfahren allerdings auch ausgesetzt. Wann dies geschieht, scheint allerdings im Ermessen der einzelnen Sachbearbeiter zu liegen.


----------



## dvill (14 August 2004)

gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und ein (leider) umfangreiches Schriftstück mit Screenshots und genauer Beschreibung des Vorgangs an die RegTP geschickt, inclusive gesicherter Dateien. Kann die TK Mahnverfahren betrieben, solange der Betrag strittig ist???


Hier liegt ein Ärgernis für Betroffene vor, weil die Reaktionen der RegTP nicht vorhersehbar sind, weder zeitlich noch inhaltlich.

Es hat manchmal den Anschein, dass die Schlafmützigkeit der Behörden, die Registrierung von Dialern kostenlos durchzuführen, gnadenlos ausgenutzt wird und für einzelne Projekte 20 oder sogar mehr Dialer mit unterschiedlichen Layouts angemeldet werden.

Wenn dann genügend viele einigermaßen passend aussehen, kann man gut einige krasse Abweichler reinmischen. Die machen dann bei Bedarf einfach etwas mehr Umsatz, was aber nicht so richtig auffällt.

Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach dem Wert der Erklärung der Rechtskonformität. Die scheint heute das Papier nicht wert zu sein. Zu jedem Dialer, der die Mindestanforderungen unterschreitet, gehört die Unterschrift eines Registrierungsverantwortlichen, der die Einhaltung aller gesetzlichen Anforderungen zusichert.

Bei den ganz klaren Fällen wie dem Einsatz unzulässiger Schriftgrößen zur Erzielung eines Ablenkungseffekts von den Pflichtangaben können die Registrierungsverpflichteten bereits vor der Unterschrift wissen, dass die gesetzlichen Vorgaben nicht eingehalten werden, zumal sie sich oft durch sogenannte Experten beraten lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (14 August 2004)

*090090001214*

Warum sorgt der Gesetzgeber dann nicht dafür, den Prüfaufwand, der z.Zt. erst nach Auftreten von Beschwerden Betroffener bei der RegTP entsteht, vor die Erteilung von Registrierungen zu legen, damit faule Eier erst gar nicht ins Nest gelegt werden können....?

In Ergänzung hierzu sollte die TK oder jedes andere Unternehmen, das für zweifelhafte Forderungen Inkasso betreibt, verpflichtet werden, die einschüchternden Mahnverfahren bis zur endgültigen Klärung auszusetzen. Betroffene haben bei der offensichtlichen Schwerfälligkeit des Systems ja kaum eine Chance, die oftmals aufwändigen und zeitintensiven Recherchen ausgeklügelter Dialerprozeduren nachzuvollziehen und selbst Klarheit darüber zu bekommen, ob Rechtsverstöße vorliegen. Oder ist das so gewollt?

In meinem Fall habe ich z.B. immer noch keinen Hinweis, ob der Dialername (siehe Posting weiter oben), der auf meinem PC gefunden wurde und vom Namen des registrierten Pendants abweicht, einen Verstoß gegen die Registrierungsvorschriften darstellt. Vielleicht kann dazu ja mal jemand was sagen.....?! 

gabor


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Fall habe ich z.B. immer noch keinen Hinweis, ob der Dialername (siehe Posting weiter oben), der auf meinem PC gefunden wurde und vom Namen des registrierten Pendants abweicht, einen Verstoß gegen die Registrierungsvorschriften darstellt. Vielleicht kann dazu ja mal jemand was sagen.....?!
> 
> gabor



Guten Morgen reducal und dvill,

hat übers Wochenende jemand was zur Dialernamen-Abweichung herausfinden können? Ich müsste nämlich bei der TK dazu etwas schreiben wegen Widerspruch!!!


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2004)

Hallo Gabor,

das Wochenende brauchen wir dazu nicht. Wenn ein Dialer eine Mehrwertsession erstellt, dann muss er mit seinen Parametern bei der RegTP registriert sein. Sollte ein "falscher" Dialer, einer mit anderem Dateinamen oder abweichendem Hashwert funzen, dann besteht mEn kein Zahlungsanspruch. Die Registrierung bei der RegTP sollte ja gerade eben diese Art von Transparenz darstellen, damit Nutzer, wie Du, nachvollziehen können, was passiert ist.
Nun gibt es aber noch eine weitere Alternative - auf dem Rechner befand sich zwar ein Dialer der Fa. Intexus, von dem Du nun die Daten hast, online ging jedoch ein anderes Produkt, ebenfalls von Intexus, das jetzt irgendwie gelöscht ist.
Um hier Klarheit zu erreichen, kann Dir Intexus genau mitteilen, welcher Dialer die Session hergestellt hatte. Teile denen die Telefonnummer und die Sessiondaten der strittigen Einwahl mit und warte, was geantwortet wird.

TK würde ich mit einer Kopie des Schreibens an Intexus vertrösten und bis zur Klärung um Aufschub der weiteren Entscheidungen bitten - man sollte einen Termin setzen, z. B. den 15.09.04.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2004)

*dialername inte**s*

Hallo reducal,

vielen Dank, dass Du mir auf meine Frage geantwortet hast. Den Rat habe ich befolgt und an Inte**s geschrieben mit der Bitte um Mitteilung, welche Leistungen erbracht worden sind, an die Telekom mit der Bitte um Fristverschiebung, an die RegTP die Schilderung des Vorgangs, insbesondere wegen der OK-Fenster.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Zahlungspflicht zumindest gefährdet ist, wenn der Datei-Name der Dialer-exe auf dem PC vom RegTP-registrierten Dialer-Namen des exe-Programms abweicht? Unter dem Hash-Wert der exe des auf dem PC gefundenen Dialers finde ich stets eine Dialer-exe anderen Namens (aber auch von Inte**s!) in der Datenbank der RegTP.

Besteht bei Dir grundsätzlich Interesse, wie es weitergeht?

Viele Grüße ans Forum

gabor


----------



## Rex Cramer (16 August 2004)

Wirf doch einfach mal einen Blick in die Verfügung 54/2003. Dort steht zu lesen:



> *a) Bezeichnung des Anwählprogramms [zu II 1.a)]:*
> Zu nennen sind Name und Dateiname des Programms, wie es für den Verbraucher zum Angebot bereitgehalten wird.



Bei Intexus ist das regelmäßig nicht der Fall.

Natürlich interessiert uns, wie es bei Dir weitergeht.


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2004)

*Re: dialername inte**s*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht bei Dir grundsätzlich Interesse, wie es weitergeht?



Wie Rex schon schrieb, das interessiert hier viele. Womöglich können wir uns ja mal mit Forummitglied andreas12587 über das Thema unterhalten, sobald er Dir persönlich aus Berlin geantwortet hat.


----------



## dvill (16 August 2004)

@ gabor

Zu Deinem Fall habe ich das mir Mögliche beigetragen. Die Frage nach der Bedeutung der abweichenden Namen kann und will ich nicht aufgreifen. Das ist mir schlicht "zu hoch".

Soll heißen: Viele Regelungen scheinen mit der heißen Nadel zusammengefrickelt zu sein. Da passt vieles nicht wirklich. Mir ist nicht klar, ob das mehr mit nicht gewollt oder nicht gekonnt zusammenhängt und wer das so gestrickt hat.

Natürlich sind abweichende Namen nicht sinnvoll oder auch falsch. Ob das aber verwertbar ist, weiß ich nicht. Schön wär' s ja.

Nur zum Vergleich weitere Merkwürdigkeiten:


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Registrierungsformular/schriftliche Versicherung
> 
> Entsprechend des vorgegebenen Formulars sind die folgenden Angaben zu Registrierung vorgesehen:
> 
> ...


Dort steht also, die Quell-URL sei bei der Registrierung anzugeben. Für Verbraucher wäre die Quell-URL in der Tat ganz nützlich zu wissen.

Ich habe das Programm, mit dem die elektronische Registrierung erfolgt, angesehen und schon kein Feld gefunden, in das dieser Wert gepasst hätte. In der veröffentlichten Datenbank findet sich die Quell-URL auch nicht.

Die RegTP selbst ist ebenso intransparent wie das Gewerbe, dem mehr Transparenz abgerungen werden soll. Man kann lange rätseln, wo die Quell-URL hängen geblieben ist. Es ist einfach nur die maßgebliche Verordnung. Die steht auf geduldigem Papier und die Realität ist, wie sie ist.

Man kann die abweichenden Namen bemängeln, was es hilft, bleibt jetzt mal offen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 August 2004)

Ist es dann eine allzu gewagte Schlußfolgerung, das Registrierungen, die ausgesprochen wurden ohne die vorgeschriebene Quell-URL zu erheben, unrechtmäßig sind?
Hat die RegTP hier etwa (durch schusseligkeit) ein meilenweit geöffnetes Hintertürchen geschaffen, mit dem man per Widerspruch nahezu jeden Dialer knicken kann?
Wenn ja, wer haftet gegenüber dem Dialerbetreiber? Schließlich hätte da ja die RegTP geschlampt...

Ich glaube, das wird noch lustig.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2004)

der Einfältige schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

die fra***.de ist eigentlich die fra***.dir.at --> Dialer-Harry!
der link zum dialer, z.B.:
http://frank****.di*.at/staedtereise?account=fkr-10001***


----------



## harryhurtig (19 August 2004)

*090090001214*

Hallo Leute!!!

Habe auch eine Rechnung von der TK bekommen, wo die Dialereinwahl "090090001214" gleich zweimal drauf ist. Meine 13-jährige Tochter wollte sich nur einpaar Songtexte runterladen. Aber das die Einwahl 30€ kostet, davon hat sie nichts gelesen. Was soll ich jetzt machen. Bin ich denn verpflichtet, ständig hinterm Rücken der Kinder zu stehen und aufpassen, was sie im Internet machen? Ich habe erstmal die Rechnung storniert, aber die TK hat schon geschrieben, das ich zu zahlen habe. Habe ich überhaupt eine Chance, dagegen anzugehen?

MFG harryhurtig


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 August 2004)

Ist der Dialer noch auf Deinem System?


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> > Dietmar Vill
> >
> > @ andreas12587
> >
> ...



Eben war er hier ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=71075#71075


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

*besuchmich*



			
				harryhurtig schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!!!
> 
> Habe auch eine Rechnung von der TK bekommen, wo die Dialereinwahl "090090001214" gleich zweimal drauf ist. ........Was soll ich jetzt machen. ........ Ich habe erstmal die Rechnung storniert, aber die TK hat schon geschrieben, das ich zu zahlen habe. Habe ich überhaupt eine Chance, dagegen anzugehen?
> 
> MFG harryhurtig



Also Herr Hurtig,

wenn Sie die TK-Rechnung kürzen, müssen Sie denen schon auch mitteilen, warum Sie das tun.

Tip:
Sichern Sie die Website, von der Sie den Dialer geladen haben, und auf der die Einwahlkosten nicht oder nicht deutlich erkennbar sind, sowie alle dabei auftauchenden OK-Fenster als Screenshots (FN-Taste+Druck), sichern Sie die Dialer-exe usw. auf Diskette, vergleichen Sie den Hash-Wert der exe-Datei bei der RegTP (registriert?), Beschwerdeformular der RegTP ausfüllen, Einzelverbindungsnachweis dazu und alles ganz schnell zur RegTP!!!!

Löschen Sie aus Beweisgründen keine Daten im Zusammenhang mit dem Dialer auf Ihrem PC!!!

Gute Hilfe bietet auch hier im Forum der ERSTE-HILFE-RATGEBER...


----------



## harryhurtig (20 August 2004)

Nein dr Dialer ist nicht auf mein System. Der war komischerweise nicht zu finden. Das macht mich ja stutzig.

Der Telekom habe ich mein Anliegen auch mitgeteilt, telefonisch und auch per Fax. Aber die Jungs sind ja stur.


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

*0900090001214*

@harryhurtig

Hat vielleicht ein Anti-Virenprogramm schon was weggeputzt? Mal in den Log-Files nachsehen und unter dem Einwahlzeitpunkt einen Suchlauf durchführen (Festplatten)!!


----------



## harryhurtig (21 August 2004)

Nein, im Antivirenprogramm ist leider auch nichts zu finden. Ich habe nur noch die Internetverknüpfung im "Verlauf" gefunden und sichergestellt. Ich traue mich garnicht erst auszuprobieren, ob man wirklich 3x mal "OK" eingeben muss.


----------



## Jack (21 August 2004)

*mängel der software*

hallo,

ich schreibe das hier, weil es auch die Nummer  090090001214 betrifft. 

soeben wollte ich wissen, was im fernsehen so läuft, und habe einfach mal www........de angesteuert. Dann habe ich auf ARD geklickt, und schon öffnet sich so ein kleines Fenster, bei dem man "o.k." eingeben muss.
"Ich bin doch nicht blöd", dachte ich mir, die wollen doch tatsächlich für eine 60min. Flat 29,95 EURO. Dann kann ich eine Stunde Fernsehprogramm studieren.
Entschuldigt bitte mal, aber sind die denn total verrückt geworden!!!!!!!!????????, das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. 60 Mark, um zu wissen was Samstagabend in der Kiste läuft!?!?!?!!!!!!!
Dann wollte ich die Tel.Nr. kopieren und diesen komischen hashwert, geht natürlich nicht. 
Die Anbieterinformationen schließen sich nach ein paar Sekunden selber wieder, nachdem man sie angeklickt hat, geschweige denn, dass man sie kopieren kann. 
Ausserdem funktioniert der Abbrechen Button nicht.
Der Dialer ist für mich illegal, schon allein weils ein Wucher-Preis ist, und weil der Abbrechen button nicht funktioniert, und weil durch Manipulationen in der Anzeige versucht wird, Informationen zurückzuhalten.
Wieso rege ich mich eigentlich auf, ich habe ja kein o.k. eingegeben. 
Naja, ich bin ein gebranntes Kind (internet  clearing B.V.) Internet Clearing musste ich letztendlich nicht zahlen, aber es gab ein langwieriges Hickhack.  Wenn ich dann hier wieder lese, dass manchmal auch eine Einwahl stattfindet, ohne dass man "o.k." eingibt, dann reichts mir schon wieder. Wieso macht man solchen Firmen, wie intexus nicht den Garaus!!!!!????????? Das ist doch legalisierter Betrug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich könnte wirklich ausrasten, das kotzt mich dermaßen an. Wenn ich mir eine kleine Fehlleistung leiste, dann gehts mir sofort an den Kragen, aber solche ..........können tun und lassen was sie wollen. 

so, entschuldigt die Störung, das reicht erst mal.

Gruß
Jack

_URL gelöscht, siehe NUBs tf/mod _


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2004)

Hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut,  und ich glaube  kaum dass mir schon mal jemand 
 Sympathie  für Dialer unterstellt hätte, aber hier steht sogar mal
  (ausnahmsweise vor dem Anklicken von irgendeinem  Menupunkt) 
zwar nicht in großen Lettern ,aber immerhin klar und deutlich lesbar der Preis  

für 29,95 kann man sich einen Haufen Programmzeitungen kaufen , bei 1,40 E für ne durchnittliche 
Wochenprogrammzeitung fast für ein halbes  Jahr ....

Wenn ich das Programmlisting eines Senders sehen will , nahezu jeder Sender in Deutschland 
hat seine  eigene HP mit Programm

insofern ist diese Behauptung:


> Sie sehen es bringt durch aus Vorteile unsere Seite zu nutzen anstatt eines TV Magazins!


Quatsch mit Soße


----------



## Jack (21 August 2004)

geb ich ja zu, der Preis ist klar und deutlich angegeben.

Allerdings finde ich das Angebot an sich total auf Abz.cke angelegt. 

Die Gegenrechnung mit der Programmzeitschrift, und der Verweis auf die HP der Sender sagt es doch

Und was passiert, wenn es viele solcher Angebote gibt: Otto Normalverbraucher (z.B. Ich) wird immer misstrauischer und nutzt irgendwann überhaupt keine kostenpflichtigen Angebote mehr. Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit  0190 und 0900 Nummern sperren lassen, und werde um Gottes Willen nirgendwo mehr ein "o.k." eintippen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die meisten Kunden keine Lust haben, zu recherchieren, wenn mal 30 Euro mehr auf ihrer Telefonrechnung stehen. Das ist ein Betrag, bei dem man leicht mal sagt, wenns nicht nochmal passiert, dann tut es mir nicht weh. 

Gruß
Jack


----------



## Jack (21 August 2004)

habe gerade mal das Wort "Wucher" etwas genauer betrachtet, und festgestellt, dass man damit schon vorsichtig sein sollte: 

_ Wucherisch sind Verträge bei denen die Leistung in einem auffälligen Mißverhältnis zur Gegenleistung steht (§ 138 Abs.2 BGB)._

Das ist mit Sicherheit der Fall


_Hinzukommen muss aber noch, dass der Wucherer eine Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, einen Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder eine erhebliche Willensschwäche augebeutet hat._

das wohl meistens nicht

also generell doch kein Wucher

Gruß
Jack


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2004)

Jack schrieb:
			
		

> _ die Unerfahrenheit,_
> also generell doch kein Wucher



wieso nicht , bei den meisten I-Net Usern  , die auf Dialer reinfallen, geschieht dies aus Unerfahrenheit 

cp


----------



## Jack (21 August 2004)

stimmt, 

jetzt wo du`s sagst :roll:

und wenn der Tatbestand von Wucher gegeben ist, dann ist der Dialer sowieso illegal!

Gruß
Jack


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

*Wucher*

Hallo zusammen,

und entschuldigt mein forsches Einmischen...
Habe Euren Thread über Google gefunden. Diese Dialer Firma Intexus hat 
meine arme, unerfahrene Mama um fette 77 Euro für einen Liedtext (auch noch irgendeine Volksmusik aus Tschechien!) []. So viel zum Thema Wucher...

Gruß

Christian

P.S.: verdient die Telekom an solchen Dialern eigentlich mit?

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## virenscanner (6 September 2004)

Der von Deiner Mama genutzte *Dialer* mag von Intexus stammen, der abgerufene Songtext wird aber sicherlich nicht von Intexus bereitgehalten. 

Zum p.s.: Ja.


----------



## neward (7 September 2004)

Wenn der Songtext nicht von Intexus stammt, ist dann die arme, unerfahrene Mama über Intexus ganz normal weiter gesurft?
Falls ja, widerspricht das der Pflicht zur Einrichtung einer Wegsurfsperre. Dadurch wird der Dialer - schätze ich mal - illegal und es entfällt die Zahlungsverpflichtung.

zur Wegsurfsperre z.B. dieser Link:


> Maßgeblicher Grund für die Rücknahme der Registrierungen (von 25.000 Intexus-Dialers im April 2004) ist hier das Fehlen einer so genannten "Wegsurfsperre". Dadurch werden die Verbindungen zur extratarifierten Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer des Dialers weiter aufrechterhalten, selbst wenn anschließend kostenfreie oder günstigere Internetseiten besucht werden. Dies ist nach den von der Reg TP festgelegten Mindestanforderungen für Dialer aus Verbraucherschutzgründen nicht erlaubt.


Werner


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

*ebenso 090090001214*

...habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung der Telekom inklusive dieser rufnummer über 00:01:06 min zu  25,8190 € erhalten.
Aber: es war ein ActiveX-Contol Stardialer.ocx
ich habe zusätlich einige Logs sichern können, die zeigen, wann sich dieses ocx eingenistet hat und wie meine Verbindung gekappt und wieder hergestellt wurde:

***** Start

 Parallelanschluss (direkt) (parallel) rank:0
WAN-Miniport (L2TP) (vpn) rank:0
WAN-Miniport (L2TP) (vpn) rank:0
Infrarotmodemanschluss (serial) rank:0
Infrarotanschluss (irda) rank:0
WAN-Miniport (PPTP) (vpn) rank:0
WAN-Miniport (PPTP) (vpn) rank:0
Lucent Win Modem (modem) rank:4
deviceno 7
    Lucent Win Modem modem
thread creating
disconnecting other
disconnected ohter
Looking for programs...
no programs found
closing browser
setting limit 1800
entry creating IntexusDial
     Lucent Win Modem modem
entry created
session  29273eda.6bc8.4914.96e6.4d1f0ece7408
dialing 090090001214
  user:  vnn-10003&29273eda.6bc8.4914.96e6.4d1f0ece7408
  pass:  
dialed
connection invalid
disconnecting
disconnected
entry deleting IntexusDial
entry deleted
closing browser
thread terminated
closing browser
***** End

Zusätzlich habe ich noch Eventlog-Einträge, die zeigen, dass die Verbindungsdauer nur 27sec betragen hat - nicht 1:06min!!!

Das gezeigte Log-File habe ich anhand des Datums unter c:\Winnt\log.txt ermittelt. Ich wüsste nicht das Windows selbst so etwas anlegt.
Der Installationsvorgang und -zeit wurden in setupapi.txt festgehalten -von Windows.

Reicht das für einen Einspruch bei der Telekom. Ich habe bei der Regulierungsbehörde nach Dialern für diese Nummer gesucht, aber nur eine IntexusDial.Exe gefunden. Bei mir war es ein ocx, wobei Intexus trotzdem beteiligt war.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2004)

*Re: ebenso 090090001214*



			
				tim schrieb:
			
		

> ...Reicht das für einen Einspruch bei der Telekom.


Mit Sicherheit nicht! Bei einem "Widerspruch" müsstest Du der T-Com Deine Logfiles schon etwas näher interprätieren, das warum, weshalb und wie die Verbindung zu stande kam, weswegen Du den Vertrag anzweifelst und womöglich eine automatische Einwahl (ohne Dein Zutun) vermutest, von welcher Website der Dialer downgeloadet wurde u. s. w.
Die von Dir aufgezeigten Logfiles sind für die T-Com relativ bedeutungslos, da man dort eh nicht viel mit den Angaben anfangen kann. Außerdem kann jeder derartige Files anlegen - für einen wirklich begründeten Widerspruch braucht es da schon bedeutend mehr Material. 

Was die unterschiedliche Zeitangabe betrifft, so ist es gut möglich, dass zwar die Einwahl bereits bestand, der Dialer jedoch eine Vorlaufzeit beinhaltete. Man kann sich das so vorstellen, dass die ersten paar Sekunden eine nicht zu berechnende Startzeit der Verbindung zum Content ist. Erst wenn der Dialer den Inhalt einwandfrei vom Server bezieht (nach der Vorlaufzeit) wird die Drop-Charge-Einwahl berechnet. Da die Vorlaufzeit jedoch überschritten wurde, erfolgt die vollständige Zeitangabe bei der T-Com-Rechung einschl. der definitiven Einwahlzeit. Wäre die Verbindung aus irgend einem Grund innerhalb der "Vorlaufzeit" gescheitert, würde überhaupt keine Abrechung erfolgen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2004)

Wäre es Deiner Ansicht nach erfolgversprechend, sich unter Angabe der session
session 29273eda.6bc8.4914.96e6.4d1f0ece7408 
an Intexus zu wenden? Hmm, entweder die haben dann logs, die einwandfrei beweisen, dass alles * so weit mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist, wie es nach Ansicht der Anbieter  ausreichend ist * oder sie scheitern bereits an dieser Minimalstvoraussetzung für irgendeinen Anspruch.
Alles weitere ist doch, meines Wissens, noch gar nicht endgültig geklärt, z.B. ob eine zweifelsfrei regulär zustande gekommene Verbindung zwischen dem user und dem Servern von Intexus _ irgendeinen _ Anspruch begründet, der über die marktübliche Verbindungsgebühr exorbitant hinausgeht.

Siehe zu dieser Debatte auch in diesem Thread zu einem Dialer der "Konkurrenz" -->  weitere Informationen


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ....an Intexus zu wenden?


Ist eh oftmals die Reaktion, die ich am ehesten favorisiere. So lange eine Dialer mit einer PRS-Nummer in der Datenbank der RegTP registriert ist, unternimmt man von Seiten der T-Com keinerlei Mühen, dem Kunden auch nur ein quentchen Aufmerksamkeit zu zollen. Im Dialer selbst zeigt sich Intexus verantwortlich, also ist Intexus auch der Vertragspartner, mit dem Probleme verhandelt werden sollten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wobei ich schon hinzufügen muss, dass ein solches Vorgehen in meinen Augen immer nur "parallel" laufen sollte zu anderen Maßnahmen, wie sie beispielsweise in der "ersten Hilfe" angegeben sind. Mit etwas Geschick und Geduld sind zudem in den allermeisten Fällen flankierend auch Hinweise aus dem cache oder aus Dateien zu erhalten, die standardmäßig von Windows-PCs gespeichert werden (index.dat). Natürlich stellt sich dabei die Frage der "Verhältnismäßigkeit". Bei einer Forderung der Firma in-telegence ging es um knapp 200 Euro und wenn ich meinen privaten und unentgeltlichen Einsatz in dieser Sache betrachte, war die "Auflösung" wohl ein 1-Euro-Job  (und da dem Dialer dann die Registrierung entzogen wurde, hätte man das auch nahezu ganz ohne eigenen Arbeitsaufwand erreichen können - aber dann würde man sich jetzt vielleicht nicht so diebisch freuen können, wenn man in diversen Foren von diversen Ermittlungen gegen diverse Firmen hört, tststs )


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

*090090001214*



			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Wirf doch einfach mal einen Blick in die Verfügung 54/2003. Dort steht zu lesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge:

Gestern habe ich ein Schreiben der TCom erhalten, man habe sich nochmals mit meiner Einwendng befasst und keinen Anhaltspunkt gefunden, der gegen Zahlung des strittigen Betrags spricht. Ausserdem habe -und jetzt kommts- "die RegTP bis heute ja die Registrierung nicht zurückgenommen" und ich möchte daher bitte zahlen!

Nicht zu glauben, obwohl die Prüfung der RegTP noch läuft und man mir sagte, dass meine Einwendungen nicht unberechtigt zu sein scheinen, will der RosaRiese zwischendurch einfach mal Geld sehen...

Inkasso für unberechtigte Forderungen = ....................?

Die RegTP rührt sich nicht, letzte Woche war niemend telefonisch erreichbar, seit August keine Reaktion, alles sehr merkwürdig, oder?

Was soll ich denn jetzt unternehmen?

@reducal: Etwas merkwürdig, das Geschäftsgebahren der TK, oder?


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal: Etwas merkwürdig, das Geschäftsgebahren der TK, oder?


Hab´ ich Dir doch schon zuvor genau so geschrieben?! Stell Dir vor, die T-Com würde (aus irgend einem Grund) verzichten - was meinst Du, wer dann den Umsatzausfall zahlt? Die T-Com natürlich selbst, bevor die Intexus Forderungsansprüche bei der T-Com geltend macht. Die Netzbetreiber muss die Forderung eintreiben, solange ihm keine Beweise für einen Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummer vorliegen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 November 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst Du, wer dann den Umsatzausfall zahlt? Die T-Com natürlich selbst, bevor die Intexus Forderungsansprüche bei der T-Com geltend macht. Die Netzbetreiber muss die Forderung eintreiben, solange ihm keine Beweise für einen Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummer vorliegen.



Blöde Frage: Weißt Du, wie das Vertragsverhältnis Telekom - Intexus ausschaut?


----------



## Rex Cramer (3 November 2004)

Beim Eintrag in die Registrierungsdatenbank überprüft die Regulierungsbehörde den Dialer nicht auf Rechtskonformität, sondern verlässt sich auf die Versicherung des Dialeranbieters, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Da nimmt´s Intexus ohnehin nicht so genau, wie die letzten Rücknahmen ja zeigen. Der Datenbankeintrag ist damit ohnehin kein Nachweis für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung und belegt auch nicht die Rechtskonformität des Dialers. Geprüft wird der Dialer erst, wenn Unregelmäßigkeiten auftauchen, bzw. Beschwerden bei der Regulierungsbehörde eintrudeln.

Es mag zwar unter den Anhaltspunkten, die die Telekom zu prüfen beliebte, keine geben, die gegen die Zahlung sprechen, aber derzeit gibt es auch keine, die zwingend dafür sprechen. (Welche Anhaltspunkte eigentlich?) Von daher würde ich das Geld erst einmal in meinem Säckel behalten wollen, bis eine abschließende Beurteilung der Regulierungsbehörde vorliegt. Ob, warum und wie sich die Telekom gegen die Mieter ihrer Mehrwertnummern vernünftig absichert, ist deren Bier. Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen.



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu glauben, obwohl die Prüfung der RegTP noch läuft und man mir sagte, dass meine Einwendungen nicht unberechtigt zu sein scheinen, will der RosaRiese zwischendurch einfach mal Geld sehen...


Wenn Du das schriftlich hast, hat die Telekom diesen "Anhaltspunkt" offensichtlich nicht finden wollen. Hat sie eine technische Prüfung in ihre "Anhaltspunkte" mit einbezogen? Ich glaube ja mehr an leere Phrasen, die den Leser (Empfänger) davon überzeugen sollen, dass sich hinter den Kulissen was getan hat. Berechtigter wird die Forderung dadurch sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage: Weißt Du, wie das Vertragsverhältnis Telekom - Intexus ausschaut?


Nein, das ist alles reine Spekulation.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 November 2004)

Hab dazu vor laengerem mal den Link zu den T-Com Bedingungen fuer den Premium Rate Service gepostet, duerften zwar etwas angestaubt sein ("Pilotbetrieb"), aber so etwas aehnliches muesste ja auch fuer Intexus gelten. 


> 8.3 Die  Höhe  der  Anbietervergütung  mindert  sich  bei  Forde- rungsausfällen auf der Anruferseite wie folgt:
> (...)
> Übersteigt  der  festgestellte  prozentuale  Forderungsausfall eine  Ausfallquote  von  3,5 %,  so  mindert  sich  nachträglich die  bereits  ausgezahlte  Anbietervergütung  anteilig  um  die Differenz  zwischen  dem  tatsächlichen  prozentualen  Forde- rungsausfall und der Ausfallquote von 3,5 %.
> (...)


Risiko von Ausfaellen duerfte somit bei Intexus liegen.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gabor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber reducal,

hier geht es doch gar nicht ums Verzichten, es geht vielmehr darum, einem "schwebenden Prüfungs-Verfahren" der RegTP vorzugreifen, obwohl dem RosaRiesen bekannt ist, dass im vorliegenden Fall offensichtlich ein (oder sogar mehrere) Verstoß gegen die Reg-Bestimmungen vorliegt. Hier wird das Ergebnis der Prüfung einfach nicht abgewartet, sondern der Kunde zwischenzeitlich zur Zahlung gedrängt. Das finde ich äußert bedenklich und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Kunde/Geschädigte es ausbaden muss, wenn die Prüfung der RegTP eben so lange dauert. Ein Vertragsverhältnis besteht eben nicht nur mit Intexus (wenn überhaupt eines zustande gekommen ist), sondern gerade mit der Telekom! Dort bin ich doch Kunde, oder nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2004)

*090090001214*

hallo,
heute ist bei mir auch die telefonrechnung gekommen und es ist ebenfalls ein mal diese nummer vorhanden.
ich wusste nicht, dass es geld kostet, wennman OK eingibt!
vielleicht habe ich nicht gründlich genug gelesen, aber ich finde die kosten könnten größer geschrieben werden. ich wollte spiele runterladen wo kostenlos beistand und darauf habe ich vertraut. Und jetzt muss ich mal eben 25 euro zahlen, toll!
ich werde jetzt erstmal dafür sorgen das die nummer gespert wird und nie wieder OK eingeben, damit das nie wieder passiert!
durch euch habe ich viel erfahren
DANKE!!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 November 2004)

Das Problem mag darin liegen, dass die Seite von Games zum Nulltarif schreibt und weiter ausführt, dass man sie kostenlos downloaden kann.

Datenbankeintrag


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2004)

*090090001214*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mag darin liegen, dass die Seite von Games zum Nulltarif schreibt und weiter ausführt, dass man sie kostenlos downloaden kann.
> 
> Datenbankeintrag



...und vor allem auch, dass die Fenster zur O.K.-Eingabe ganz klar den Registrierungsvorschriften der RegTP widersprechen und der i.d.R. noch minderjährige User zur Eingabe verleitet werden soll. Ich möchte mal wissen, wie lange das noch so gehen soll, seit August (mindestens) liegt die Beschwerde bei der RegTP vor.....:-(

MausiSchatzi sollte mal den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Juristen lesen!

@ Betroffene: Bitte postet hier Euren aktuellen Stand!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

*090090001214*

So, wollte mal den aktuellen Stand posten:

Seiler und Co haben das Inkasso übernommen und wollen das Mahnverfahren eröffnen, kann bitte jemand sagen, wie hier die zu beachtenden Fristen lauten?

Welche rechtliche Wirkung hat die Zahlung "unter Vorbehalt"?

Mich würde interessieren, wie der momentane Stand bei allen anderen Betroffenen der 090090001214 usw. ist.

Gruß Gabor


----------



## Dino (15 Januar 2005)

Schon gesehen? Seit dem 28.12.2004 ist die 1214 an Masse zusammen mit einigen anderen Nummern.
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html
Das sollte den 1214-Kunden erheblichen Rückenwind geben...


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2005)

und es erklärt auch die geradezu panische Massenflucht schon vor!!! 
 Ende letzten Jahres auf die ....1243 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

*090090001214*

...Danke für den Hinweis, daraus werde ich aber nicht so ganz schlau?!

Bedeutet die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, dass auch ein rückwirkendes Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung vorliegt, wie in vergleichbaren Fällen? Oder ist die RegTP vor den Unaussprechlichen in die Knie gegangen und hat bei der Prüfung der zahlreichen Beschwerden die Zähne herausgenommen?

Was sind denn die Gründe für die Abschaltung? Lassen sich irgendwelche Rechtsfolge für die Betroffenen daraus ableiten?

Man ist sprachlos.....


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2005)

*090090001214*

...und hier noch eine interessante Entwicklung der Angelegenheit:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1630-45.html

@mods: Ich hoffe, der Hinweis liegt nicht schon mal vor, konnte jedenfalls keinen finden.  

Ansonsten den Beitrag bitte wieder löschen.

Könnte man denn den Thread mit den INTEXUS-postings nicht wie verknüpfen?

Viele Grüße und Durchhalten!

gabor


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2005)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Hinweis...


Wie man der E-Mail-Adresse entnehmen kann, könnte der Eintrag auf Teltarif von einem "Kanzlei"-Mitglied  kommen. Deshalb sollte der Hinweis nicht überbewertet werden, denn die T-Com ist nicht sonderlich an Streitereien mit Rechtsanwälten interessiert - da lässt man gern mal eine Forderung fallen. Ein Rechtsanspruch auf Nichtzahlen besteht von Haus aus jedenfalls erstmal nicht, nur weil die Nummer abgeschaltet worden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Rechtsanspruch auf Nichtzahlen besteht von Haus aus jedenfalls erstmal nicht, nur weil die Nummer abgeschaltet worden ist.



...Reducal, besteht Deiner Meinung nach denn im Umkehrschluss ein Rechtsanspruch auf Zahlung, wenn die Nummer wegen "Erkenntnissen" abgeschaltet worden ist???


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 März 2005)

@Gabor,
rein spekulatives Szenario: zwischen den zig-tausend legalen Dialern waren ein paar illegale... Wenn sich diese ( z.B. mit Log Files (Referer Webseiten, Zuordnung Dialerdownload/Einwahl) eindeutig identifizieren lassen, ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass die Forderungen für die übrigen beibehalten wird.

Grüsse,
TSCN


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2005)

*Re: 090090001214*



			
				gabor schrieb:
			
		

> ...wegen "Erkenntnissen" abgeschaltet...


Diese Erkenntnisse solltes Du dann bei dem Widerspruch aber schon genau darlegen. Ich nehme mal an, dass Du die Erkenntinsse der RegTP nicht hast. MMn hätte man bei der RegTP die Dialeranwendungen zu der Nummer deregistriert, wenn man da mehr gewusst hätte.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2005)

*Intexus 090090001214*

Halli Hallo,

ich kämpfe mittlerweile seit 10 Monaten mit der Telekom um die Bezahlung der Anwahl der oben erwähnten Nummer. Mittlerweile geht das ganze natürlich schon länger über die Anwaltskanzlei S. aus HD. Jedes Mal drohen Sie mir mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, bisher ist aber noch nichts passiert, nun soll ich bis spätestens 17.05. gezahlt haben, sonst.... Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrung wie weit die Herrschaften aus HD es wirklich treiben? Mein mehrfacher Hinweis auf Abschaltung der Nummer und das laufende Verwaltungsverfahren der RegTP bezüglich dieses Dialers aufgrund der gesicherten Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Rufnummer (eigene Aussage der RegTP) verpufft dort einfach  :argue: obwohl ich sogar Zahlungsbereitschaft signalisiert habe wenn das Verwaltungsverfahren abgeschlossen ist und es nicht zu einer Deregistrierung kommen sollte. 
Ach übrigens ist der Dialer bzw. die Anwahl auf meinem Rechner auch unauffindbar obwol ich hundertprozentig nichts gelöscht habe.
Vielleicht hat ja schon irgendjemand Erfahrung mit den Herrschaften aus HD, sie sind ja selbst bei Rechtsschutzversicherungen (zumindest meiner)nicht unbekannt, und kann mir mitteilen was die Damen und Herren so mit Zahlungsunwilligen anstellen....
Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Intexus 090090001214*



			
				MiezeLeonie schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das laufende Verwaltungsverfahren der RegTP bezüglich dieses Dialers aufgrund der gesicherten Kenntnis der rechtswidrigen Nutzung dieser Rufnummer (eigene Aussage der RegTP)...


Du meinst sicher ein Owi-Verfahren aber wo steht davon was und wo sind die angeblich gesicherten Erkenntnisse? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da nichts läuft.


			
				MiezeLeonie schrieb:
			
		

> ... Herrschaften aus HD, sie sind ja selbst bei Rechtsschutzversicherungen (zumindest meiner)nicht unbekannt ...


... kein Wunder, die führen als eigenständige Firma alleinig das Forderungsmanagement der T-Com in ganz Deutschland durch - die Aufgaben sind manigfaltig und schlagen zu zigtausenden auf - die Dialerei ist dabei nur ein Bruchteil.


----------



## Qoppa (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Intexus 090090001214*



			
				MiezeLeonie schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Mal drohen Sie mir mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, bisher ist aber noch nichts passiert, nun soll ich bis spätestens 17.05. gezahlt haben, sonst.... Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrung wie weit die Herrschaften aus HD es wirklich treiben?


das sind die üblichen Drohgebärden .... aber beim Klagen sind Seiler/Telekom doch eher zurückhaltend .... (was im Einzelfall natürlich anders sein kann). 

Wenn Du ordentlich Widerspruch eingelegt hast (zur Orientierung hier), kannst Du das gelassen ignorieren ... Falls Mahnbescheid kommt: einfach widersprechen (ohne Begründung). Falls es dann doch zu einer Klage kommt, -> Rechtsanwalt aufsuchen.
Die Sachlage ist übrigens völlig unabhängig von der Deregistrierung zu betrachten (vorausgesetzt Du hast nicht wissentlich das "Angebot" genutzt): die Gegenseite muß ja nachweisen, daß es zu einem gültigen Vertragsschluß gekommen ist ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

wundert mich, dass das hier noch nicht steht:

http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001214&status=2
(link lädt bei über 5000 Dialern eine Weile...)

* Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig. *

Mwehr schöne Neuigkeiten:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> wundert mich, dass das hier noch nicht steht...


Doch, der erste war heute Morgen dieser Gast hier. Doch da war die Datenbank der RegTP mit den Maßnahmen noch nicht aktualisiert, so dass man erst noch ein bisschen mit der Jubelschreierer zurückhielt.


----------



## MarcoW75 (18 Mai 2005)

*Re: Intexus 090090001214*

@MiezeLeonie

Falls es interessiert: Zu der Anwaltskanzlei gibts massig Seiten im Internet....negative. Diese Kanzlei arbeitet ganz gern mit Einschüchterung und ist ebenso wie die Telekom an der Inkassofirma Nextnet beteiligt. Find ich schon mächtig mies,die Kosten durch Inkasso hochzutreiben und dann doppelt abzukassieren. Auch beim Heidelberger Amtsgericht scheinen sie ihre Leute sitzen zu haben.Da werden Urteile gefällt,ohne daß der Beklagte die Möglichkeit hat,sich VORHER dazu zu äußern. Daß auf Briefe an diese Kanzlei und an das Gericht in dieser Angelegenheit gar nicht reagiert wird,kann man sich sicher denken. Woher ich das alles weiß ? Ich habs selbst durch. Mittlerweile hab ich ´n fast 3 Jahre altes Urteil...und Seiler & Co haben erst 1x angemahnt in dieser Zeit. Kein Gerichtsvollzieher o.ä. Sehr seltsam...1200€ sind kein Pappenstiel,den man mal so eben "erlässt".Niemand,der ein reines Gewissen hat,würde sowas einfach tun. Scheinbar wissen sie,daß sie die Entstehung der Forderung nachweisen müssen..und das konnten sie nicht mal dem Gericht gegenüber. Lediglich die Rechungen und Mahnungen trugen zur Urteilsfindung bei, einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hatten sie nicht. Letzteres hab ich nach dem Urteil auch dem Gericht geschrieben. Bis Dato keine Reaktion.

Marco


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

*Dialer-Nr.*

Also wir haben zunächst nach vielem Hin und Her mit Rechtsanwalt von
Telekom gezahlt da speziell diese Nr. von Intexus noch nicht verboten war
Nun kommt ein Schreiben der Regulierungsbehörde vom 23.5.05 dass diese Nr. rückwirkend bis 2003 verboten ist und auch ein Verbot  der Rechnungslegung und Einkassierung (z.B. durch Telekom) damit rückwirkend verboten ist, also auch keine Zahlungsverplfichtung besteht.

Zwar ist dieses Schreiben mit dem Hinweis versehen, dass der Bescheid noch nicht bestandkräftig ist, weil Intexus Einspruch erheben könnte, aber

Fazit: Jetzt holen wir uns das Geld von Telekom zurück, bzw.
würde ich empfehlen, keinen Euro trotz Mahnung usw. zu bezahlen


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

*Re: Dialer-Nr.*



			
				ackibaun schrieb:
			
		

> Nun kommt ein Schreiben der Regulierungsbehörde vom 23.5.05 dass diese Nr. rückwirkend bis 2003 verboten ist


 Ein Schreiben? Wie darf man sich das vorstellen???


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2005)

*Re: Dialer-Nr.*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ackibaun schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die ReTP hat z. B. > HIER < was geschrieben und ausserdem bekommt jeder, der sich bei der RegTP beschwert, in der Regel eine Antwort - kann sehr gut moeglich sein, dass ackibaum diese Antwort (per E-Mail oder per Brief) gemeint hatte.

Ein Problem koennte ackibaum aber dennoch haben - die T-Com zahlt naemlich die Gelder erst dann zurueck, wenn die Deregistrierung bestandskraeftig ist - es gab aber auch hier schon Aussnahmen.


----------

